
San Jose set to become largest U.S. city to enact natural gas ban - prostoalex
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/09/17/san-jose-could-become-largest-u-s-city-to-enact-natural-gas-ban/?te=1&nl=california-today&emc=edit_ca_20190918?campaign_id=49&instance_id=12464&segment_id=17113&user_id=ad1d38d7aeb88df9a49d1052fc4f5fba&regi_id=4617603
======
KingMachiavelli
What's interesting is that my home built in the early 1970s apparyently had
all electric heating since they believed they would be getting cheap nuclear
power soon. When a storm took out power for a more than a week, the entire
block installed natural gas heating/boilers.

So I'm a bit skeptical if making long term planning betting on renewables
replacing the bulk of hour heating & cooking power.

It seems the city is thinking the same way:

> City leaders also voted to require new buildings be equipped for all-
> electric operation, even if they continue to rely on other sources of energy
> in the near term.

A lot of people perfer gas for stove cooking, but maybe new electric &
induction stoves are just as good?

Anyway, I would thing the cost of wiring for electric appliences is low (just
a few 240V circuits) while running gas lines is more expensive anyway so I
would be suprised if a significant portion of new construction was putting in
more gas appliences besides water heaters & HVAC.

